#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Marketing Strategies >  >  What are the psychological tricks behind marketing?

## Bhavya

Hello Friends,

It may look like we are controlling our buying decisions but in reality, we are being manipulated by marketing tricks. Marketers are well aware of our human brain psychology. So they use some psychological tricks to make us buy things. Do you guys know what are the psychological tricks marketers use?

----------

